# Batman Begins Teaser Online!



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Christian Bale as Batman. It's worth going to the movie just for that in '05! Here's the teaser trailer. Check it:http://batmanbegins.warnerbros.com/


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

I've seen the trailer already, it certainly looks interesting. They're really going in a differant direction with this movie as opposed to the previous films, looks good so far though.

~~Bill~~


----------

